# How long do you let them "try" w no eggs? May have seen something odd thing pop too??



## ReneeB (Oct 10, 2010)

*How long do you let them "try" w no eggs? May have seen something odd thing pop too??*

For the past 7 hours my two crown tails have been embracing over and over and over. He is a little bigger than she is. She's been conditioned for about 2 weeks on brine shrimp and blood worms. Her lil white spot is very visual, so are her stripes. S swimming everyone seems good to go. She has a large belly. He just can't seem to get any eggs out. Could she have a clog? I thought on a couple embrace I saw what looked like some type of organ coming by her white spot. It was brownish red. It was just I guess to the north of the white spot (if the head was north). I've read sometimes they just never get it right. I just wasn't sure if it was him or a problem with her.

Thanks!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

sounds like she took a poop. lol he may have squeezed out a poop, rather than eggs. :d


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Not sure. My spawn this morning took about 15 minuets to start dropping eggs....maybe he's not squeezing her hard enough.


----------



## ReneeB (Oct 10, 2010)

Should I let them keep going? She looks like she is egg bound.

hmm poo n no eggs lol! they may be what they are thinking too... aww crap it didnt work again  The odd thing went back in her wht ever it was. She pry herniated something with all the attempts 

I have another pair I'm conditioning, that CT male is larger. However this guy is good size compared to her, but it is his first time. My other spawned once before, but he ate 1/2 the eggs the first time. I would rather see these two cross, but she looks huge and is REALLY trying to make it happen.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

It is a myth that the male "squeezes" the eggs out of the female. That is not what happens. 

The reason the male embraces the female is to get his vent as close to her's as possible so as she releases the eggs (on her own, not because of the embrace) his milt (which is what contains the sperm) will have a greater chance of fertilizing the eggs.

As long as they aren't being aggressive towards each other just leave them be. Especially if they're first timers it can take a while for them to get a hang of it.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> It is a myth that the male "squeezes" the eggs out of the female. That is not what happens.
> 
> The reason the male embraces the female is to get his vent as close to her's as possible so as she releases the eggs (on her own, not because of the embrace) his milt (which is what contains the sperm) will have a greater chance of fertilizing the eggs.
> 
> As long as they aren't being aggressive towards each other just leave them be. Especially if they're first timers it can take a while for them to get a hang of it.


 Oh yeah I do remember reading something about that. Well in that case my super red pair might be ready to spawn soon....the replacement male is a little small.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

7 hours of embracing without any eggs at all, I'd say take them out. IME, even though eggs will eventually come out, they won't be fertilized. The male may have (IDK) run out of milt or something.

1f2f is right but IMO they have to be in such a position to stimulate the female to release her eggs. That's why it is advised that both breeders are of similar sizes.


----------

